# Kids need a way to move firewood up a 15% grade.



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

The road was too steep for anything but a 4 wheeler or garden tractor, but a hugh locust tree was cut up, laying at the bottom.

Took inventory. I had a platform off the wheelchair lift I robbed the hydraulics off of, some spindles off an old boat trailer, a piece of 1X3 tube steel that came off the WC lift, This is what I came up with in 2 hours.

I needed to keep as much 'tounge weight' as possible, because the hill is so steep. I put the wheels at the back of the platform.

As a 'benifit' of having the wheels that far back, the trailer can be 'flipped over' for another 8 inches of ground clearance, or stood straight up for storage that doesn't 'eat' a lot of floor space.


Not a bad 'creation' for 2 hours of work.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Pretty darn rugged looking CL.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That's very good for only 2 hours!  Doesn't take you long to get on the ball.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Next shopping trip will be to get 2 more tanks of CO2 and another 11# spool of mig wire. Second tank is almost gone and down to about 1/2" of wire!
The flat bed trailer and a few other 'projects hit the supplies HARD!

While looking around at the farm, I found a front and rear differential out of an Army Jeep and a transfer case out of a 66 International...(all stashed inside a water tight shed for DECADES)... Gears are TURNING!!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

At least it wasn't wasted,Cub !


----------

